# News Item...deeply buried



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 10 Mar 2001 20:37:57 -0500*
Hello all on web tonight...
Try going to www.cbc.ca the news site, there is a side bar of "money and 
the military" and at the bottom of that, another littlerant by an 
ex-General that has a fair deal of truth to it, though some of his stuff 
is a bit dated...but on the otherhand, maybe that was his point...its 
called "Killing the Canadian Army".
I will now sit back and wait for the shooting to start in earnest...
John
Hello all on web 
tonight...
Try going to www.cbc.ca the news site, there is a side 
bar of
"money and the military" and at the bottom of that, another littlerant 
by an
ex-General that has a fair deal of truth to it, though some of his stuff 
is a
bit dated...but on the otherhand, maybe that was his point...its called 
"Killing
the Canadian Army".
I will now sit back and wait for the 
shooting to
start in earnest...
John
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sat, 10 Mar 2001 22:33:58 -0400*
--------------C0B8C65CD26C1283E267F5D9
Fire Mission All Available......
Just read Gen. Hanson‘s article, "Killing the Canadian Army".  We tend
to agree with most of his points.  Reference the editor‘s note at the
end of the article, I would like to know what his qualifactions are.
What does he consider to be egregious nonsense, poor history, etc.?
Shot Over.......
Ubique
Bob  Beth
John Gow wrote:
> Hello all on web tonight... Try going to www.cbc.ca the news site,
> there is a side bar of "money and the military" and at the bottom of
> that, another littlerant by an ex-General that has a fair deal of
> truth to it, though some of his stuff is a bit dated...but on the
> otherhand, maybe that was his point...its called "Killing the Canadian
> Army". I will now sit back and wait for the shooting to start in
> earnest... John
--------------C0B8C65CD26C1283E267F5D9
Fire Mission All Available......
Just read Gen. Hanson‘s article, "Killing the Canadian Army".
We tend to agree with most of his points. Reference the editor‘s
note at the end of the article, I would like to know what his qualifactions
are. What does he consider to be egregious nonsense, poor history,
etc.?
Shot Over.......
Ubique
Bob amp Beth
John Gow wrote:
Hello
all on web tonight...Try
going to www.cbc.ca the news site, there
is a side bar of "money and the military" and at the bottom of that, another
littlerant by an ex-General that has a fair deal of truth to it, though
some of his stuff is a bit dated...but on the otherhand, maybe that was
his point...its called "Killing the Canadian Army".I
will now sit back and wait for the shooting to start in earnest...John
--------------C0B8C65CD26C1283E267F5D9--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 10 Mar 2001 22:01:19 -0500*
Hello Beth
Good to get a little feedback, especially if its positive...
And so...if we can agree that the Canadian Service person has been made 
a target...ridicule?,,,of the Finance Minister...and there lacks a 
policy paper, tho‘ we‘ve paid for literally hundreds...we have more 
Generals than history...we have a stable government that refuses to 
exhibit a national foreign policy...we have gag Mel Lastman who can 
call up the aermy to fight his way out of a few inches of snow and 
rain...that...gut busting gag Mikie Harris, aka "Elmo"...not expanding 
on my feelings towards this unfeeling creep...could not take on as 
honestly admitting that umpteen million automobiles moving down a road 
constitutes a highway being quick and dirty...anyonewant to debate that 
issue?  Been through courses with the Quebeckers statng that they 
"failed" orwould have "done better", or, worst case "the Anglo‘s would 
have failed" had we been caused to go through a Franco-language 
course...
A bazzillion years ago, I was in Saskatchewan, and we had comunities 
that were "French"...and we had some good soldiers come out of those 
communities...and they had their own version of "French", which did not 
match to Quebec today, or even then...so I kind of understand 
Stockwell...up to his pitiful $60K plea for $800K blooper...not that 
I‘ll be forgving the PQ and associates much either....you are Canadian, 
with all the prices, or you are NOTHING...
Let us all hit our MP‘s with BGen Hansen‘s letter, and perhaps wake any 
or all of them up...
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Beth MacFarlane
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2001 9:33 PM
  Subject: Re: News Item...deeply buried
  Fire Mission All Available......
  Just read Gen. Hanson‘s article, "Killing the Canadian Army".  We tend 
to agree with most of his points.  Reference the editor‘s note at the 
end of the article, I would like to know what his qualifactions are.  
What does he consider to be egregious nonsense, poor history, etc.?
  Shot Over.......
  Ubique
  Bob  Beth

  John Gow wrote:
    Hello all on web tonight... Try going to www.cbc.ca the news site, 
there is a side bar of "money and the military" and at the bottom of 
that, another littlerant by an ex-General that has a fair deal of truth 
to it, though some of his stuff is a bit dated...but on the otherhand, 
maybe that was his point...its called "Killing the Canadian Army". I 
will now sit back and wait for the shooting to start in earnest... John
Hello Beth
Good to get a little feedback, 
especially if its
positive...
And so...if we can agree that the 
Canadian Service
person has been made a target...ridicule?,,,of the Finance 
Minister...and there
lacks a policy paper, tho‘ we‘ve paid for literally hundreds...we have 
more
Generals than history...we have a stable government that refuses to 
exhibit a
national foreign policy...we have gag Mel Lastman who can call up the 
aermy to
fight his way out of a few inches of snow and rain...that...gut busting 
gag
Mikie Harris, aka "Elmo"...not expanding on my feelings towards this 
unfeeling
creep...could not take on as honestly admitting that umpteen million 
automobiles
moving down a road constitutes a highway being quick and 
dirty...anyonewant to
debate that issue? Been through courses with the Quebeckers 
statng that
they "failed" orwould have "done better", or, worst case "the Anglo‘s 
would have
failed" had we been caused to go through a Franco-language
course...
A bazzillion years ago, I was in 
Saskatchewan, and
we had comunities that were "French"...and we had some good soldiers 
come out of
those communities...and they had their own version of "French", which 
did not
match to Quebec today, or even then...so I kind of understand 
Stockwell...up to
his pitiful $60K plea for $800K blooper...not that I‘ll be forgving the 
PQ and
associates much either....you are Canadian, with all the prices, or you 
are
NOTHING...
Let us all hit our MP‘s with BGen 
Hansen‘s letter,
and perhaps wake any or all of them up...
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Beth
  MacFarlane 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2001 
9:33
  PM
  Subject: Re: News Item...deeply 
  buried
  Fire Mission All Available......
  Just read Gen. Hanson‘s article, "Killing the Canadian Army". 
We tend
  to agree with most of his points. Reference the editor‘s note at 
the end
  of the article, I would like to know what his qualifactions are. 
What
  does he consider to be egregious nonsense, poor history, etc.? 
Shot
  Over....... Ubique Bob amp Beth 
  John Gow wrote:


    Hello all on web
    tonight...Try 
going to www.cbc.ca the news site, there is a 
side bar
    of "money and the military" and at the bottom of that, another 
littlerant
    by an ex-General that has a fair deal of truth to it, though some of 
his
    stuff is a bit dated...but on the otherhand, maybe that was his 
point...its
    called "Killing the Canadian Army".I will now sit back and wait for the 
shooting to
    start in earnest...John
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sat, 10 Mar 2001 20:36:22 -0700*
John,
"As you were SgtMajor!"  People French/English, Black/white, etc in 
fact whatever definitions used are good.  Its the other things that get 
in the way.
Don
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: John Gow
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2001 8:01 PM
  Subject: Re: News Item...deeply buried
  Hello Beth

  Good to get a little feedback, especially if its positive...

  And so...if we can agree that the Canadian Service person has been 
made a target...ridicule?,,,of the Finance Minister...and there lacks a 
policy paper, tho‘ we‘ve paid for literally hundreds...we have more 
Generals than history...we have a stable government that refuses to 
exhibit a national foreign policy...we have gag Mel Lastman who can 
call up the aermy to fight his way out of a few inches of snow and 
rain...that...gut busting gag Mikie Harris, aka "Elmo"...not expanding 
on my feelings towards this unfeeling creep...could not take on as 
honestly admitting that umpteen million automobiles moving down a road 
constitutes a highway being quick and dirty...anyonewant to debate that 
issue?  Been through courses with the Quebeckers statng that they 
"failed" orwould have "done better", or, worst case "the Anglo‘s would 
have failed" had we been caused to go through a Franco-language 
course...

  A bazzillion years ago, I was in Saskatchewan, and we had comunities 
that were "French"...and we had some good soldiers come out of those 
communities...and they had their own version of "French", which did not 
match to Quebec today, or even then...so I kind of understand 
Stockwell...up to his pitiful $60K plea for $800K blooper...not that 
I‘ll be forgving the PQ and associates much either....you are Canadian, 
with all the prices, or you are NOTHING...

  Let us all hit our MP‘s with BGen Hansen‘s letter, and perhaps wake 
any or all of them up...

  John
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Beth MacFarlane
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2001 9:33 PM
    Subject: Re: News Item...deeply buried
    Fire Mission All Available......
    Just read Gen. Hanson‘s article, "Killing the Canadian Army".  We 
tend to agree with most of his points.  Reference the editor‘s note at 
the end of the article, I would like to know what his qualifactions are. 
 What does he consider to be egregious nonsense, poor history, etc.?
    Shot Over.......
    Ubique
    Bob  Beth

    John Gow wrote:
      Hello all on web tonight... Try going to www.cbc.ca the news site, 
there is a side bar of "money and the military" and at the bottom of 
that, another littlerant by an ex-General that has a fair deal of truth 
to it, though some of his stuff is a bit dated...but on the otherhand, 
maybe that was his point...its called "Killing the Canadian Army". I 
will now sit back and wait for the shooting to start in earnest... John
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
John, 
"As you were SgtMajor!" People
French/English, Black/white, etc in fact whatever definitions used are
good. Its the other things that get in the way.
Don
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  John Gow 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2001 
8:01
  PM
  Subject: Re: News Item...deeply 
  buried

  Hello Beth

  Good to get a little feedback, 
especially if its
  positive...

  And so...if we can agree that the 
Canadian
  Service person has been made a target...ridicule?,,,of the Finance
  Minister...and there lacks a policy paper, tho‘ we‘ve paid for 
literally
  hundreds...we have more Generals than history...we have a stable 
government
  that refuses to exhibit a national foreign policy...we have gag Mel 
Lastman
  who can call up the aermy to fight his way out of a few inches of snow 
and
  rain...that...gut busting gag Mikie Harris, aka "Elmo"...not 
expanding on my
  feelings towards this unfeeling creep...could not take on as honestly
  admitting that umpteen million automobiles moving down a road 
constitutes a
  highway being quick and dirty...anyonewant to debate that 
issue? Been
  through courses with the Quebeckers statng that they "failed" orwould 
have
  "done better", or, worst case "the Anglo‘s would have failed" had we 
been
  caused to go through a Franco-language course...

  A bazzillion years ago, I was in 
Saskatchewan,
  and we had comunities that were "French"...and we had some good 
soldiers come
  out of those communities...and they had their own version of "French", 
which
  did not match to Quebec today, or even then...so I kind of understand
  Stockwell...up to his pitiful $60K plea for $800K blooper...not that 
I‘ll be
  forgving the PQ and associates much either....you are Canadian, with 
all the
  prices, or you are NOTHING...

  Let us all hit our MP‘s with BGen 
Hansen‘s
  letter, and perhaps wake any or all of them up...

  John

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Beth
    MacFarlane 
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
    Sent: Saturday, March 10, 
2001 9:33
    PM
    Subject: Re: News 
Item...deeply
    buried
    Fire Mission All Available......
    Just read Gen. Hanson‘s article, "Killing the Canadian 
Army". We
    tend to agree with most of his points. Reference the editor‘s 
note at
    the end of the article, I would like to know what his qualifactions
    are. What does he consider to be egregious nonsense, poor 
history,
    etc.? Shot Over....... Ubique Bob amp Beth 
    John Gow wrote:


      Hello all on web
      tonight...Try going to
www.cbc.ca the news site, there 
is a side
      bar of "money and the military" and at the bottom of that, 
another
      littlerant by an ex-General that has a fair deal of truth to it, 
though
      some of his stuff is a bit dated...but on the otherhand, maybe 
that was
      his point...its called "Killing the Canadian
      Army".I 
will now sit
      back and wait for the shooting to start in
      earnest...John
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 10 Mar 2001 22:01:32 -0700*
Great read. I agree with most, if not all. I do have a couple of 
thoughts being labeled as "nonsense" is typical of what I expect from 
the Canadian media. If they don‘t agree, and they ARE the self-appointed 
Canadian big-brother, then it is nonsense. There are many things that 
are embellished, slightly askew, or that I just don‘t agree with - 
doesn‘t mean it is nonsense. I bristle at condescending BS like that. 
Second point - even though I agree, I wonder how he made it to General, 
assuming of course that he had been voicing those opinions all along. 
Maybe he waited until retirement........
Mac
"The Grumpy Gunner"
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: John Gow
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2001 6:37 PM
  Subject: News Item...deeply buried
  Hello all on web tonight...
  Try going to www.cbc.ca the news site, there is a side bar of "money 
and the military" and at the bottom of that, another littlerant by an 
ex-General that has a fair deal of truth to it, though some of his stuff 
is a bit dated...but on the otherhand, maybe that was his point...its 
called "Killing the Canadian Army".
  I will now sit back and wait for the shooting to start in earnest...
  John
Great read. I agree 
with most, if
not all. I do have a couple of thoughts being labeled as "nonsense" is 
typical
of what I expect from the Canadian media. If they don‘t agree, and they 
ARE the
self-appointed Canadian big-brother, then it is nonsense. There are many 
things
that are embellished, slightly askew, or that I just don‘t agree with - 
doesn‘t
mean it is nonsense. I bristle at condescending BS like that. Second 
point -
even though I agree, I wonder how he made it to General, assuming of 
course
that he had been voicing those opinions all along. Maybe he waited until 
retirement........
Mac
"The Grumpy 
Gunner"
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  John Gow 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2001 
6:37
  PM
  Subject: News Item...deeply 
buried

  Hello all on web 
tonight...

  Try going to www.cbc.ca the news site, there is a 
side bar of
  "money and the military" and at the bottom of that, another 
littlerant by an
  ex-General that has a fair deal of truth to it, though some of his 
stuff is a
  bit dated...but on the otherhand, maybe that was his point...its 
called
  "Killing the Canadian Army".

  I will now sit back and wait for the 
shooting to
  start in earnest...

  John
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sun, 11 Mar 2001 07:35:10 -0400*
--------------C4918FA898D83A506F27E2CC
Does anyone know B/Gen Hanson?  Know anyone who served with him?  It
seems a lot of people have all kinds of opinions ONCE THEY RETIRE!!!
Bob  Beth
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> Great read. I agree with most, if not all. I do have a couple of
> thoughts being labeled as "nonsense" is typical of what I expect from
> the Canadian media. If they don‘t agree, and they ARE the
> self-appointed Canadian big-brother, then it is nonsense. There are
> many things that are embellished, slightly askew, or that I just don‘t
> agree with - doesn‘t mean it is nonsense. I bristle at condescending
> BS like that. Second point - even though I agree, I wonder how he made
> it to General, assuming of course that he had been voicing those
> opinions all along. Maybe he waited until retirement........Mac"The
> Grumpy Gunner"
>
>      ----- Original Message -----
>      From: John Gow
>      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>      Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2001 6:37 PM
>      Subject: News Item...deeply buried
>       Hello all on web tonight... Try going to www.cbc.ca the
>      news site, there is a side bar of "money and the military"
>      and at the bottom of that, another littlerant by an
>      ex-General that has a fair deal of truth to it, though some
>      of his stuff is a bit dated...but on the otherhand, maybe
>      that was his point...its called "Killing the Canadian
>      Army". I will now sit back and wait for the shooting to
>      start in earnest... John
>
--------------C4918FA898D83A506F27E2CC
Does anyone know B/Gen Hanson? Know anyone who served with him?
It seems a lot of people have all kinds of opinions ONCE THEY RETIRE!!!
Bob amp Beth
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
Great
read. I agree with most, if not all. I do have a couple of thoughts being
labeled as "nonsense" is typical of what I expect from the Canadian media.
If they don‘t agree, and they ARE the self-appointed Canadian big-brother,
then it is nonsense. There are many things that are embellished, slightly
askew, or that I just don‘t agree with - doesn‘t mean it is nonsense. I
bristle at condescending BS like that. Second point - even though I agree,
I wonder how he made it to General, assuming of course that he had been
voicing those opinions all along. Maybe he waited until retirement........Mac"The
Grumpy Gunner"
----- Original Message -----
From:
John Gow
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2001 6:37
PM
Subject: News Item...deeply buried
Hello all on web tonight...Try
going to www.cbc.ca the news site, there
is a side bar of "money and the military" and at the bottom of that, another
littlerant by an ex-General that has a fair deal of truth to it, though
some of his stuff is a bit dated...but on the otherhand, maybe that was
his point...its called "Killing the Canadian Army".I
will now sit back and wait for the shooting to start in earnest...John
--------------C4918FA898D83A506F27E2CC--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Sun, 11 Mar 2001 08:38:07 -0600*
on 11/3/01 5:35,  Beth MacFarlane at elljay@nbnet.nb.ca wrote:
> Does anyone know B/Gen Hanson?  Know anyone who served with him? It seems a
> lot of people have all kinds of opinions ONCE THEY RETIRE!!!
> Bob  Beth 
Gen Hanson was a RCEME Rat. He was the DG or the EME branch then had another
job after that. He got out a few years before I did but I know him very
well.
arte et marte
anderson sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sun, 11 Mar 2001 11:20:06 -0400*
Thanks for the info.  As I said before, I agree with most of what he said.   Why
do the people who make the decisions not listen?   I guess a lot of the decisions
are political in nature and one has to answer to those masters first.  It has
always been that way - if you study history.   The troops on the ground, so to
speak, have to pay for the bad decisions made in the ivory towers in Ottawa and
elsewhere.   I guess nothing changes....
Beth
"William J Anderson" wrote:
> on 11/3/01 5:35,  Beth MacFarlane at elljay@nbnet.nb.ca wrote:
>
> > Does anyone know B/Gen Hanson?  Know anyone who served with him? It seems a
> > lot of people have all kinds of opinions ONCE THEY RETIRE!!!
> > Bob  Beth
>
> Gen Hanson was a RCEME Rat. He was the DG or the EME branch then had another
> job after that. He got out a few years before I did but I know him very
> well.
>
> arte et marte
>
> anderson sends:
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 12 Mar 2001 00:06:45 -0000*
Sorry, but I just went to the site and they seem to have taken the story 
down. Did anyone happen to download a copy that they could e-mail thru or 
post? Failing that, what, pray tell, did the good General say?
----Original Message Follows----
From: "John Gow" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: News Item...deeply buried
Date: Sat, 10 Mar 2001 20:37:57 -0500
Hello all on web tonight...
Try going to www.cbc.ca the news site, there is a side bar of "money and the 
military" and at the bottom of that, another littlerant by an ex-General 
that has a fair deal of truth to it, though some of his stuff is a bit 
dated...but on the otherhand, maybe that was his point...its called "Killing 
the Canadian Army".
I will now sit back and wait for the shooting to start in earnest...
John
Sorry, but I just went t
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

